# [Bucket List] What do you want to do before you die?



## MrNiceGuy

heres a short list of my bucket list
- ask a girl out
- visit a foreign country
- get a 6 pack
- sky dive
- win a fight
- get married
__________________________________________
UPDATE 9 YEARS LATER!!!!

Hi I made this 9 years ago and I would like to update this.

- Ask a girl out? Yes. Im married and have been for 5 years
- Visit a foreign Country? Yes I was in South Korea while in the military
- Get a 6 pack? No I gave up but I workout nearly everyday. It is rare that I miss a day even if im sick. I can now incline bench press 225 lbs. I am 5'3 165 lbs
- sky dive? Nope I probably wont do this anymore
- win a fight? Changed my mind about this as fighting does nothing. I realize I am now stronger than most people and I could defend myself and my wife if I need to and that to me is good enough.
- Get married? Yes 

From the time I made the first post until today.
I joined the service.
I got married
I tried to commit suicide multiple times.
I retired from the military medically
I became a millionair by investing and doing right
I started college and still going today
I used my suicide as a speech in front of random people to motivate them to get better
I am now writing motivational speeches and looking back at my past including here and trying to help everyone crush their anxiety and beat their depression.

Its been a long ride and I cant believe im alive today. I found something that I absolutely enjoy and that is making speeches and traveling. 
I hope you, whos reading this can realise that anxiety and depression might be hard to beat but it takes time and commitment to get there.

Im not saying my social anxiety is cured but ive became someone who ive never dreamed I would of become.

Thank you for listening

*Feel free to look at my past posts and threads from my beginning to see how ive changed today*


----------



## foe

- learn how to play an instrument 
- ride a motorbike cross-country
- read, write and speak fluently in another language
- visit Europe, Australia and/or Japan
- get married and have a couple of children


----------



## staringatthesky

-travel the world
-get married
-ride an elephant, camel and horse
-help the hungry, diseased, and unfortunate
Finally, eat fugu


----------



## orchdorch925

My bucket list includes: *learning Italian/Sign Language *traveling to Greece/China/South America *live somewhere besides AZ *find true love *find a career that I love *learn to dance


----------



## Flying Turtle

Been there, done that... I am ready to die. Up, up, and away!


----------



## RyeCatcher86

- finding purpose
- experience financial stability
- seeing the A's win a championship in my lifetime (the one in '89 doesn't count; I was too little to really appreciate it)
- learn another language
- travel (Australia, New Zealand, China, Japan, Korea)
- finding that special someone, having children, etc. blabla

Pretty boring, I know...:roll


----------



## pete24

ummm...

-Get married/have kids (or at least settle down and have kids and not get married)
-start my own business
-become a stronger and more motivated person to help my family more


----------



## Kinetik

-Have a solid career/salary
-Own a decent ocean fishing boat
-Own an AK-47
-Live in NYC
-Find a good mate


----------



## ChadsWick1234

MrNiceGuy said:


> heres a short list of my bucket list
> - ask a girl out
> - visit a foreign country
> - get a 6 pack
> - sky dive
> - win a fight
> - get married


 lol that's a great post.
I guess I would add I want to be happy I can't remember that last time I was happy.


----------



## MBL

*Mission: Impossible ?*

OK.. 

1. Travel Europe for a full year.
2. Own an Audi TT or S8. And possibly a BMW, Ducati or Buell motorbike.
3. Make a lot of money.
4. Quit bad habits.
5. Skydive.
6. Get a few hundred hours of paintball in.
7. Get as many IT industry certifications as I can (nerdy eh?)...
8. Have true love and hold on to it.
9. Be fit.
10. Publish at least one book.
11. Own a small business for a while.
12. Take care of my folks in their old age.
13. Take a cruise. Northern/Western Europe perhaps.
14. Get around to reading every single thing written by HP Lovecraft.
15. Overcome issues like SA.
16. Win shooting compitions.
17. Own an original peice of art by HR Gieger.
18. Have more friends.
19. Make my parents proud of me.
20. Volenteer my time to worthy causes.

A big list, I know... but I'm ambitious, LOL.


----------



## EmptyRoom

- Become more educated on religion, philosophy, and history
- Learn how to read piano notes and play the guitar
- Buy a harmonica or orcania and learn how to play it
- Do community service
- Learn a martial arts
- Learn how to swim then cannonball into a pool
- Visit the beach and build a sand castle
- Take a ride in a hot air balloon
- Ride a motorcycle
- Climb a huge oak tree
- Go hiking and then camping
- Have a road trip with someone across the country to see all the states
- Go hang gliding
- See a meteor shower
- Run a marathon for a cause
- Go sky diving
- Visit Italy
- Become a Peace Corps/Red Cross Volunteer, or pursue a career that involves in helping the needy and suffering
- Be important in someone's life
- Feel accomplished and finally respect myself
- *And if possible, visit all the world's national monuments (Stone hedge, The Eiffel Tower, The Pyramids, The Statue of Liberty, etc.)

I think I might add more later


----------



## merryk

I want to _live _before I die.

"Everyone dies. Not everyone lives."
--Bruce Feiler, author


----------



## kelsomania

- I would like to go on a road trip and find which city fits me the best and move there. (so far I have loved southern California and Las Vegas but I would like to try Seattle on for a size.)
- Get married and have 3 or so kids
- Draw a picture that looks like a professional did it. 
- Learn to live my life the way I want to.
- Feel comfortable going to a club and dancing.
- sky dive
- get a tattoo 
- Have a complete makeover
- I've always wanted to flip houses.


----------



## SolitaryHowl

merryk said:


> I want to _live _before I die.
> 
> "Everyone dies. Not everyone lives."
> --Bruce Feiler, author


Haha - I agree. I don't think if I've started living yet due to this darn SA problem.

But anyways- my list.

- Be happy and healthy. 
- Stay fit. Don't get fat.
- Get dream job (Zoologist)
- Travel throughout Canada. Maybe go to Australia or Italy too.


----------



## maclasch

Learn an instrument
Find a love
Discover the meaning of life
Join a band
Learn sign language
Have a hell of a lot of fun


----------



## alte

- be intellectually challenged everyday.
- do something meaningful, have a positive impact on people's lives. Travel to poor countries and volunteer. 
- become an expert and the "go to guy" in whatever I end up doing.


----------



## maclasch

Arrested Development said:


> http://www.lifeprint.com/index.htm
> 
> http://aslpro.com/
> 
> I am taking ASL now and it is fun to learn. These are both great resources to get you started and honestly teach the same stuff that I learn in class.


I've actually been to that second website; it looks good.  I just need to make the time to start teaching myself. It seems so complicated; ASL is a language in and of itself.


----------



## Manic Monkey

1. Learn sign language.
2. Peform on a stage in front of a crowd.
3. Find true love.
4. Get a degree.
5. Find the grandfather/brother/sister I have never met.
6. Visit Venice/Rome/Romania.
7. Learn another language.
8. Get a tattoo.
9. Move to either South Wales/New York/London.
10. Come out of the closet about my bisexuality.
11. Raise money for Muscular Dystrophy.


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ Eeeeeeeeee I love your avatar. 

Um, become a vet nurse. That's all I want right now.


----------



## Manic Monkey

Manic Monkey said:


> 1. Learn sign language.
> 2. Peform on a stage in front of a crowd.
> 3. Find true love.
> 4. Get a degree.
> 5. Find the grandfather/brother/sister I have never met.
> 6. Visit Venice/Rome/Romania.
> 7. Learn another language.
> 8. Get a tattoo.
> 9. Move to either South Wales/New York/London.
> 10. Come out of the closet about my bisexuality.
> 11. Raise money for Muscular Dystrophy.


12. Set up a support network for minor's who live in hostel's/have lived in a hostel.


----------



## WTFnooooo

Live 100+ years


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Jessica Biel


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Jessica Biel


hahahaha. Quality!


----------



## GreenBanana

I'd love to get an answer for my post in this forum section.


----------



## Sindelle

I want to...

1. Travel the world (I'd be satisfied with at least Italy, Japan, France, UK, Spain and Mexico)
2. See all 50 states (if not that then at least see the west coast before I die)
3. Own my own place
4. Own a dog
5.Take art classes
6. Get my bachelor's
7. Be a GOOD artist - not world famous or anything, but just good enough that someone would actually desire to buy one of my works.
8.Have a child.
9. Fall in love with someone who loves me jsut as much as I love them.
10.Go to a science fiction convention!
11. Get over SA and make a lot of good friends
12. Have at least one male and one female lover in my lifetime
13.Go scuba diving.


----------



## Skysie

My Bucket List:
-Join the Peace Corp
-Teach English in Japan
-Live the life of a Buddhist monk for a year
-Master a martial art
-Marry a beautiful, caring, fun woman
-Have a couple kids
-Establish a group of close friends
-and most of all, OVERCOME SOCIAL ANXIETY


----------



## sean88

MrNiceGuy said:


> heres a short list of my bucket list
> - ask a girl out
> - visit a foreign country
> - get a 6 pack
> - sky dive
> - win a fight
> - get married


I lol'd at your post (in the best way possible.) This thread basically wins.

- Get a record deal
- Tour America/Europe/Asia

Yeah, I can pretty much die a happy person at that point.


----------



## So Anxious

Get my own place.
Travel the world.
Have a boyfriend.
Be in a high paying job.
Raise awareness of social anxiety and campaign for the right to be quiet!

Oh well. I can dream......


----------



## Ununderstood

kick down a door
skydive
look like ahnold in his twenties
go to an Arsenal game
go to Amsterdam and get stoned out of my mind
have sex
punch someone in the face really hard (someone who deserves it though)


----------



## chenna

-Go to a Rocky Horror Picture Show midnight showing and throw stuff

-Dress up like a scifi/fantasy character & go to DragonCon (or another Con or Vampire Ball)

-Go to an ball in Vienna, a ski resort in Switzerland, a pub in Ireland, and visit the pyramids in Egypt.. and maybe eat some cheese in France, some pasta in Italy, and of course, learn to tango in Argentina

-Be able to walk to work

-Fly somewhere far on a private jet for lunch and return the same day

-Have a niece/nephew (not really up to me haha)

-Write a book 

-Kiss someone on NYE at Time Square in NYC


----------



## prettyreckless270

* throw glass of water over someone (who deserves it)
* have a food fight 
*throw a glass at the wall dramatically 
*learn piano and french
*date a hot french boy
*write a book
*be thin again 
*get my own place
*go to the ballet or opera
*get a puppy 
*kiss a girl
*go to an All Time Low gig
*watch the stars, preferably with a boy
*send a message in a bottle
*be the person on Facebook who has 1838237327 photo's of themselves and there friends
*meet someone i can have deep convos with 
*lead a campaign to bring back Golden Grahams to england
*do a guest appearence on The Simpsons (will never happen but would be cool)
*be completely independent
*blast Feeder - Buck Rogers down the motorway in my old mini (want one so bad)
*defeat Gannondawf on old school Zelda OOT on the 64 (something i just have to do)

there's prob loads more but when it's a struggle to even get out the door i will leave it at this.


----------



## ozkr

-I want to be good at something I like and is profitable
-I want to be in shape
-I want to be the mentor of a person who will become sucessful
-I would like to know how many people didn't actually read other people's lists before posting their own
-I would like to have a family and kids


----------



## HannahG

My Bucket List has about a 100 different things on there. Too many to post right now. Originally it had around 150. I had made lists since I was a kid about what I wanted to do but never knew what the term for it was.

If you go onto the website www.43things.com/ it lets you track 43 different things on your bucket list. Once you complete one, it allows you to add another one. I actually really like the site because its basically a support system for people. You can cheer other people on, read how they achieved similar goals. Some goals are pretty cool, some are weird, and some are funny. You can read what people set for themselves.

Achieving some things on my Bucket List has actually helped me feel more productive. For instance. At a moment of feeling like I have not done anything with my life, I tackled a goal of learning to say 'Hello' in 12 languages. Apparently I had already known six that I didn't realize before. The rest were easy. I wanted to learn popular languages, looked at it online, figured out pronunciations of words, and asked my friend how to say hello in Korean... It took me a few weeks to memorize it all but it was kind of fun and could be useful.


----------



## Perfectionist

Be thin.

Travel by myself.

Learn German and Sign Language

Learn to play the piano

Be rollin in dough


----------



## fonz

chenna said:


> -Kiss someone on NYE at Time Square in NYC


I'll do it

If you pay the airfares...


----------



## chenna

Quote:
Originally Posted by *chenna*  
_-Kiss someone on NYE at Time Square in NYC_



> I'll do it
> 
> If you pay the airfares...


I would probably take you up on that, you know, if I could! lol.


----------



## Karrde

- Find a job that makes me happy and provides enough of an income to live comfortably
- Find a philosophy/belief system that resonates with me to the point I actually want to live by it
- Read every single piece of Star Wars canon
- Get a full suit of stormtrooper armour
- Find a girl that I click with
- Learn to ride a motorbike
- Buy a motorbike
- Do a wilderness survival training course
- Go on a camping trip across North America
- End up living someplace beautiful and remote with the girl I mentioned earlier


----------



## centrino

Have sex


----------



## FLOWERchild

meet slash 
try lsd 
sky dive 
bungy jump
find the love of my life
travel the spain


----------



## Robot the Human

pass the Firefighter exam
get at least one of my songs published
slam dunk
take a martial arts class
visit at least Australia
dress up at a Halloween party
open up a pinball arcade/coffee shop
build at least one bamboo hut, or a series of huts
own a big house
beautiful wife and kids


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Swim with sharks.. in one of those cage things. 

http://www.executiveadventures.co.za/UserFiles/shark cage diving.jpg

Meet someone like me. :roll


----------



## solasum

-learn to play the piano
-visit all continents
-become a vegan
-meet someone who is similar to me
-have a kid
-other things I'm too embarrassed about to put here


----------



## leafs121688

I kinda want to go to a death metal concert...yeah. lol. I was listening to Children of Bodom and I was like "****, imagine this as a concert!"


----------



## Neptunus

To visit some sites that are considered holy according to my religion, preferably with someone who "understands."

ETA - Oh, and to swim in the "Caribbean Sea!" :b (Hopefully without encountering any sharks!)


----------



## VanDamme

[Primary Bucket List]
-get rid of SA (almost done)

[Secondary Bucket List]
-Learn to learn (once I have that):
-learn a few languages
-learn to sing
-create games, movies, drawings

p.s.: since SA has consumed so much of my life and now it's finally almost over, I kind of feel like as if my main life task is complete. Finally, I can rest. The rest is just bonuses. However, there were lots of other great life lessons that I'll write more about in another post.
p.s.s.: already did bungee jumping. 3 times.


----------



## Iota

Before I die, I want to have lived a good and meaningful life... I want to have helped others and to have done as much positive work as I could.

I really can't say I have a huge amount of goals otherwise. Sure, there are things I would like to do... and things that I am in the process of doing... but they aren't necessarily the type of things that I want my life to be about. Some of them are going to be great experiences, but other things are just distractions from what is really important.

In other words, yes, I am a boring person.


----------



## ozkr

Iota said:


> Before I die, I want to have lived a good and meaningful life... I want to have helped others and to have done as much positive work as I could.
> 
> I really can't say I have a huge amount of goals otherwise. Sure, there are things I would like to do... and things that I am in the process of doing... but they aren't necessarily the type of things that I want my life to be about. Some of them are going to be great experiences, but other things are just distractions from what is really important.
> 
> In other words, yes, I am a boring person.


Dude, you can bungee jump at 9am, eat crickets at 11am, and be helping people by noon! The bucket list concept is for things you just feel like doing; not everything in life has to have a deep meaning to be meaningful.


----------



## MattFoley

Be a lead singer in a band.
Scuba dive in the caribean.
Put my jackass boss in his place.
Drive as fast as I can on the highway, somewhere north of 130 mph or so.
Get married.
Open a little chocolate shop and when i get bored close it down and become a motivational speaker.


hmm, non of these sound even remotely realistic. crap. :blank


----------



## eh3120

- Travel the world
- Learn to speak Italian
- Get a spiritual tattoo from a buddhist monk
- Become a photographer for National Geographic
- Skydive


----------



## SAgirl

1. Graduate from University 
2. Get a good job
3. Buy a pair of snow shoes and cross country skis
4. Share an apt 
5. Learn to kayak or canoe 
6. Go to Oregon and California (Redwood National Forest) 
7. Go to Vermont and New York to see the fall foilage (love Fall Time) 
8. To see the Vans Warped Tour
9. Get married or live common law with someone
10. Indoor wall climb at least once - kinda scared of heights
11. Move out of this town
12. Have at least 5-6 real friends
13. Find a way to control my skin better
14. Be hugged again
15. Go ice skating
16. Return to the gym
17. Buy a Honda
18.Cope with SA better
19. Go camping in a tent
20. Be self-sufficient
21. Meet a French Boy


----------



## alte

My father has mentioned a few times he would love to drive in one of those bigger cars. Would be awesome if I could buy him one while he is at an age when he can still enjoy them. This may seem trivial but it is very important to me.


----------



## camtrol

Get healthy and happy
Meet a good looking woman to love and cherish
Go back to Europe with better results
Buy a nice car
Live in peace


----------



## xtina

i just want to travel the woooorld!
and go skydiving. and deep-sea diving.


----------



## leonardess

try an ostrich burger.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

In no particular order of importance:

- Travel around the world in a boat of some kind
- Visit every continent and sub-continent
- Get laid
- Get a Master's Degree
- Have a successful relationship (though even an unsuccessful one would be progress)
- Go sky diving
- Get better at piano/organ!
- Take a massive dose of DMT (load universe into cannon; aim at brain; fire!)
- Go into space (not in one those planes that hits the edge of the atmosphere, I'm talking about sitting on top of a missile and going space walking)
- Be independent and have my own place
- Own a good-condition Porsche 964
- Drive a McLaren MP4/4
- Overcome SA and be normal
- BE HAPPY!


----------



## Ohhai

- Try a large amount of drugs
- Go out with a woman who annoys me, but I like alot anyway. (They're the best)
- Commit some serious crimes.


----------



## im Lost

overcome social anxiety 

lose my virginity

enjoy life & everything it has to offer


----------



## theJdogg

In no order:
someone to love
A motorcycle trip across the US
Masters degree
My own place. I'm sick of roommates and living like I did when I was 20.
Live somewhere warm like Hawaii for a year or two. Get sick of it, and move back to the frozen mountain west.
More tattoos if I can think of more good ones. 
Live in Asia. Anywhere, but Tokyo. I freaking hate Tokyo. Most expensive, yet boring place on earth.
Benchpress 20% more than I weigh. I weigh 160 so that would be 192 lbs. I keep getting sidetracked by school. My pecs are the quickest to weaken when I take a break from training. My arms always retain muscle easy.
Do 30 pullups in a row. 
Finally, live without SA.


----------



## Perfectionist

Alan Rickman.


----------



## punkboy92

-Slam dunk
-get married and have the best intercourse
-grow taller(God willing)
-conquer fear of public speaking
-see knicks win a championship
-get a six pack 
there is alot more but we'd be here all night! lol


----------



## layitontheline

-Travel
-Sky diving, mountain climbing, various adventures
-Fall in love/loving relationship/have sex
-Help an animal in need
-Do something completely selfless for someone else
-Get my own place
-Attain a healthy, active lifestyle
-Experiment with drugs
-Dance at a concert
-Find a career that I enjoy
-Feel beautiful
-Overcome anxiety
-Be happy


----------



## General Shy Guy

-Overcome SA
-Visit Egypt
-Skydive
-Own a motorcycle
-Get married and have 2 children
-Go to New Orleans and do nothing but eat Cajun food
-Buy a house and have it paid off
-Find a career that I enjoy
-Be stable enough financially to retire one day


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ You guys got some fun lists 



General Shy Guy said:


> -Overcome SA
> -Visit Egypt
> -Skydive
> -Own a motorcycle
> -Get married and have 2 children
> -Go to New Orleans and do nothing but eat Cajun food
> -Buy a house and have it paid off
> -Find a career that I enjoy
> -Be stable enough financially to retire one day


You know where it's at.

Pretty much all the things he mentioned (especially going to New Orleans) above plus:
- write a book that's pretty good and doesn't suck (in both story telling and prose)
- own a kickass classic muscle car (1969 Ford Mustang, 1968 Pontiac Firebird, 1971 Ford Gran Torino GT, or a 1963 Lincoln Continental Convertible)
- be happy and satisfied with myself both physically and mentally
- MAYBE own a horse (either a Fresian, Lippizaner, Clydesdale, or miniature) to ride and take good care of.
- see all my favorite bands live  in a foreign country. I don't care where!
- a tree house
- help another person in a major way. I feel as if my life won't be complete unless I do this for some reason.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Finish my book
Bungee jump backwards
Cure something
Invent something
Streak across a public park
Learn to hug
Dance


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

1. Find love
2. Write a series of novels
3. Start up a business (or...a dozen...yeah, I have a lot of ideas)
4. Become a millionaire
5. Spend the rest of my life being as selfless as possible because being selfish is just too time consuming.
6. Get deeply involved in numerous charities 
7. Have children
8. Bring joy, peace and happiness to my family and friends
9. Find inner peace
10. Turn my experiences into something valuable to others; maybe create seminars or self-help programs


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Record my songs. That's the main one.


----------



## sleepytime

1 - Travel the world
2 - Work at something I actually enjoy doing
3 - Live a life surrounded by people I care about and vice versa
4 - Learn how to have fun again and not be so self-concious and analytical about everything
5 - Spend little or no time on isolating activities like surfing the internet, watching tv, playing video games. Spend most of my free time having fun, shared experiences with the people close to me.

I would say 3-5 are the things that made me happy in the past and I have been missing them for way too long now.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I don't really go for the whole "Life is a box tick exercise" thing, the things I want are just really vague.


----------



## bloodswordfire1473

- get married to my soulmate
- have two more chilren
- finish my phd and do research
- work 12 steps through coda and slaa
- own my dream home


----------



## Losteagle

- Meet Someone Special
- Own My Own House
- Have A Job I Enjoy Doing
- Travel Out Of State
- Win The Lottery
- See My Sports Teams Win Their Championships One More Time
- Learn To Ride A Horse

For Now...


----------



## supersoshychick

Not sure what to do before I die....because I already feel dead. Really no desire to want to do anything besides, get married, have children, and live some place nice. Eh. I look forward to settling down...


----------



## writer260

Have kids
Write a book
Fall in love again
Own a cat and make youtube videos with that cat


----------



## cpuzManiac

1)Fall in Love with my soulmate.
2)Get Married.
3)Raise a family.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Im sure these are redundant by now:

1. Finish University
2. Find a Career
3. Get Married
4. Have Kids
5. Travel Abroad


----------



## doralynn

- Write an amazing book
- Write an original song and then perform it
- Learn Greek
- Go to Greece
- Overcome Social Anxiety
- Go Back to School
- Become a Psychologist
- Bake through an entire cookbook
- Run a 5k, then a Marathon


----------



## Christina123

Finish university
Become healthy from SA<3
Visit South - Africa
Have a loving relationship
Buy my own apartment
Own a dog
Run a 5k ( I'm doing a 5k podcast programme, PM if you want a link)
Learn 30 more recipes
Cook a Julia Child Recipe
Learn Spanish
Try a martial art


----------



## Lachlan

I don't know. I've seen that film with jack nickelson and morgan freeman. But still, if my doctor told me I had an unremoveable brain tumor and I had a month to live I guess id just be kind of dissapointed i hadn't met someone who really inspired me


----------



## Bbpuff

1. To accept myself and my flaws.
2. To not care and worry about what others think of me.
3. To stay true to my beliefs and follow my dreams.
4. To maintain good relationships with my loved ones. (Family, friends etc.)
5. To acheive happiness.
6. To have a positive outlook in life and love living.


----------



## MissElley

- Visit USA
- Jump off a cliff (with protective harness, not suicidal attempt LOL)
- Ride a Harley Davidson on highway by myself going 200km per hour 
- Touch, feel, taste? snow
- Find my soulmate
- Have at least 10 kids, 5 boys, 5 girls (seriously. lol)
- Get a tattoo of my last name
- Make love.. Sweet, sweaty, long & beautiful
and the list goes on and on...


----------



## josh23

Perform live at Carnegie Hall.
Bench press 2xbw, squat 2.5xbw, deadlift 3xbw, at 80-100kg, with a 40 inch standing and 45 inch running vertical leap. - Be on the cover of a fitness magazine 
Dunk a basketball (again, I used to be able to before I became a slob) 
Attend an 18th birthday party, and have my own 21st.
Get drunk (if only once, just to see what it's like )
Have a beautiful wife.
Have sex, and lots of it...
Be able to say I have an active, healthy social life.
Be able to say I'm happy, and that I love life.
Write a self help book for people with social anxiety.
Become a registered clinical psychologist.
Have a great deal of knowledge in many areas.

There is so much more, that's just off the top of my head. I'll add more later...


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

1. Get my Doctorate's degree in Anesthesiology.
2. Find happiness within myself.
3. Change someone's life for the better.
4. Travel the world. 
5. Live in a different country for at least a year.
6. Learn a new language.
7. Write a book.
8. Learn to swim.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

1. set a revolution


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Make myself happy
Have a decent job
Be in good health


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Attain a University Degree
Emigrate somewhere far from here
Find someone
Find happiness
Learn to play the Guitar/Drums
Play in a band. (Just as an amatuer)
Learn a foregin language


----------



## Iced

- Never have to make a list, and just do whatever on impulse
- Stop slacking and beat SA
- Parkour, because a broken skull or two is fine too
- Establish a successful business
- Own a huge island with servants and a damn chocolate fountain
- Pilot license, cuz boating island to land is so 1800's


----------



## RyanAdams

Find a girl who will love me as much as I will her
Take said woman on an overseas vacation
Try Americone Dream Ice Cream (Damn the lack of Ben & Jerry's in Missouri!)


----------



## Oscar7

-Go to Japan
-Find the right person for me
-Have a great career
-Stay happy (does that count, haha?)


I'm sure there's tons more, but those came to mind first.


----------



## Puppuccino

My bucket list:
1. Attend a live performance/obtain an autograph/ somehow get to meet The Strokes.
2. Travel to either Brazil, France, England, Italy, or anywhere tropical+warm
3. own my own place and throw lots of parties/social gatherings.
4. find the love of my life
5. Become a kick-*** pool player.
6. Take a trapeze class.
7. learn another language (I'm thinking Portuguese.)
8. Have amazing sex
9. Go camping.
10. Become confident and happy.


----------



## UltraShy

1. Live.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

^ Beat me to it.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Spend one day pretending life is a big cheesy musical.


----------



## Cornerstone

1 read all the books i bought
2 get an expensive prostitute and have a great night with her
3 save some animals
4 save some people, or at least help them
5 publish something
6 attend a mass again, been meaning to do that for some time
7 throw an egg to a person from my balcony
8 make some funny stuff happen, pranks etc
9 if i wasn't a coward, take revenge on some people
10 help prosecuting criminals that get away with stuff
11 join a group that discusses literature or something
12 go to the south of france again, italy, switzerland
14 see an african savanna
15 see new york?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Make sure God exists or not so I know if I stay on this lands to suffer more or I can end it and get away with it whitout burning in hell for comiting suicide.


----------



## AlexFromNc

1) Fall in love. True love, no more fake ****.
2) Have the body of my dreams. Been working on this one for over 6 months, good results so far!
3) Finish school & make something of myself.
4) Learn how to forgive. This is hard for me.


----------



## CMPS

josh23 said:


> Perform live at Carnegie Hall.


I had the pleasure of performing in a concert at Carnegie Hall. Amazing experience. Hope you get to do it someday.


----------



## MsMusic

-Fall in love and live happily ever after
-Master the guitar
-Take a road trip to British Columbia
-Be part of a flash mob
-Learn how to make tortillas from my mom
-Get my license 
-Finish my book
-Be in a movie, even if it is as an extra
-Own my own haunted house attraction
-Learn sign language
-Learn how to surf
-Be happy


----------



## flykiwi

*to have a best friend.
*spend the night at someones house.
*feel like im part of a family
*to have some friends to hang out with who wont judge me.
*to be loved.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Truely forgive my ex of almost 4 years, and find real love again, and believe.


----------



## lissa530

merryk said:


> I want to _live _before I die.
> 
> "Everyone dies. Not everyone lives."
> --Bruce Feiler, author


That pretty much sums it up perfectly.


----------



## nmpennea

Not have to fake being happy, but actually be happy.


----------



## dancer312

1] get married
2] be a better person [don't get angry so easily, overcome SA]
3] publish a book
4] teach dance
5] go to college
6] donate to cancer research and shriner's hospital for children
7] adopt two kids
8] travel [go on an airplane]
9] keep friends


----------



## Elleire

In no specific order:

- Get my Master's 
- Lose all this weight
- Write a book
- Visit family in Ireland
- Travel, travel, travel
- Buy my own place with enough space for a home library
- Learn Russian
- Get all the way through Kant without wanting to gouge my eyeballs out
- Learn how to like myself

Hmm.. I'm sure there are more. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Colton

Box a kangaroo.


----------



## DAT

Easy!!
First id Find a cure for SA... like a shot...
Second Id create a time machine... Problems Solved...


----------



## Noca

Be erased from the space time continuum.


----------



## Addler

Get up the nerve to die.


----------



## Christina123

-Have a relationship with a guy.
-Manage my SA
-Learn Spanish
-Try martial art
-Try yoga
-Run a 5k
-Get a pug.
-Go to America
-Get in shape.
-Have a Brazillian wax.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. More travelling
2. Have long lasting relationship(s)
3. Fall in love, marriage, house, white picket fence, kids, pets & a happily ever after (unrealistic but a girl can dream)
4. Own holiday home in another country
5. Get Jessica Alba abs


----------



## HipHopHead

hmm interesting....

- sky diving
- find a girl i can trust,and love, and all that romantic bull**** 
- finish school
- get a real career
- have a social network with good friends
- have kids
- get in shape
- have that feeling of liking your life and looking forward to every weekend...


----------



## Neptunus

Live.


----------



## Shannanigans

i want to earn enough money to really give back to my family...buy my mom the car she's always wanted, buy my grandparents a vacation...give my sister more support...


----------



## Witchcraft

-overcome SA (at last to a degree where I can function in society)
-find a man to love and to be loved by
-have a nice home of my own
-paint 100 oil paintings
-learn to dance tango
-visit Jamaica


----------



## RUFB2327

Travel throughout Europe


----------



## Poisoned

~ Get married with someone I truly love, have kids with them, live in a warm and loving home. <3
~ Write a novel/Book series
~ Speak Spanish somewhat fluently 
~ Become a Teacher
~ Get my Masters Degree
~ Be healthier/Get into Shape
~ Learn to play the guitar and piano
~ Be happy with who I am. 
~ Oh, and become a ninja. >


----------



## scum

acquire some bball skillz. i have never had any.


----------



## SusanStorm

-travel though Australia,go to India,Thailand and work as a volunteer in one of these countries.
-travel some more
-learn new things.
-learn more languages.
-get my licence.
-overcome SA or just make it easier to live with.
-move away from here.
-find a job that I like.
-help animals.
-not dwell so much about the past.
-feel like like my life has meaning to me.
-have more pets.
-to be content in being the person that I am.


----------



## Event Horizon

Dr House said:


> Be erased from the space time continuum.


This^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

iamsantibanez said:


> - volunteer
> - have a job that matters
> - make people happy
> - see as much live music as possible
> - take care of mom and dad
> - learn to accept and love my SA


You have some great options there.


----------



## Cole87

- find some friends in my own state and hang out
- find another G/F to spend my life with
- take a road trip and travel a little more
- I make short films so being able to make the films I want

I think that's about it


----------



## rgrwng

1. feel or be loved - after being so nice for most of my life to people, it would be nice to get some of it back
2. go outside for more than 5 minutes at a time
3. look back on life and say "i did something constructive with my time on earth"
4. cheat death forever, via robotic implants or like that brain from TMNT (Krang, i think, had a walking robot thing)
5. have one of those "world without me moments" which lasts for maybe the rest of my life..


----------



## AK32

I want to travel


----------



## randomprecision

Know what it is like to be loved (other than family).


----------



## stewie

1. Graduate from University 
2. Get a good job
3. Travel the world
4. Skydive (Spring 2012  )


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

stewie said:


> 1. Graduate from University
> 2. Get a good job
> 3. Travel the world
> 4.* Skydive (Spring 2012  )*


Hells yeah!!

:high5

You can forget all the other stuff..

:b


----------



## Renea2011

Feel normal again.

Tell my family what I truly think of them.

Own/Drive a Car.

Travel to Egypt. 

Tell the only person that matters in my life that i love them.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

MrNiceGuy said:


> heres a short list of my bucket list
> - ask a girl out
> - visit a foreign country
> - get a 6 pack
> - sky dive
> - win a fight
> - get married


Hi I made this 9 years ago and I would like to update this.

- Ask a girl out? Yes. Im married and have been for 5 years
- Visit a foreign Country? Yes I was in South Korea while in the military
- Get a 6 pack? No I gave up but I workout nearly everyday. It is rare that I miss a day even if im sick. I can now incline bench press 225 lbs. I am 5'3 165 lbs
- sky dive? Nope I probably wont do this anymore
- win a fight? Changed my mind about this as fighting does nothing. I realize I am now stronger than most people and I could defend myself and my wife if I need to and that to me is good enough.
- Get married? Yes 

From the time I made the first post until today.
I joined the service.
I got married
I tried to commit suicide multiple times.
I retired from the military medically
I became a millionair by investing and doing right
I started college and still going today
I used my suicide as a speech in front of random people to motivate them to get better
I am now writing motivational speeches and looking back at my past including here and trying to help everyone crush their anxiety and beat their depression.

Its been a long ride and I cant believe im alive today. I found something that I absolutely enjoy and that is making speeches and traveling. 
I hope you, whos reading this can realise that anxiety and depression might be hard to beat but it takes time and commitment to get there.

Im not saying my social anxiety is cured but ive became someone who ive never dreamed I would of become.

Thank you for listening

*Feel free to look at my past posts and threads from my beginning to see how ive changed today*


----------



## Bellamars47

I want to:


Get a secure job to pay the bills but as well as follow my dreams once I'm in a more stable place. (maybe in makeup artistry, beauty or fashion)as long as its something i enjoy doing.
Go back to school ( maybe something in business and maybe start my own business in beauty or fashion)
Get my drivers license and finally get a car.
Travel to many places in the world. I am not to picky where but i would love to see more of this beautiful world it has to offer.
Be confident in myself and body to the point where no one can tell me who i am.
Have a family.
Get married.
See the Northern lights
Own my own home


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pretty much done everything I really wanted to do (my aspirations were never very high anyway so it wasn't hard). Pretty much just been existing for at least the last 15 years.


----------



## 3stacks

1. Get my makeup done by @Bellamars47


----------



## AffinityWing

- Learn Japanese

- Visit Shirakawa-Go in Japan

- Meet person who I could be with for the rest of my life

- Attend BTS concert

- Just be happy and content with life


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> 1. Get my makeup done by @Bellamars47


And I want to watch.

I have very fond memories of watching one of my old girlfriend's putting her makeup on in the morning btw. Something very relaxing about that.


----------



## harrison

Bellamars47 said:


> I want to:
> 
> Get a secure job to pay the bills but as well as follow my dreams once I'm in a more stable place. (maybe in makeup artistry, beauty or fashion)as long as its something i enjoy doing.
> Go back to school ( maybe something in business and maybe start my own business in beauty or fashion)
> Get my drivers license and finally get a car.
> Travel to many places in the world. I am not to picky where but i would love to see more of this beautiful world it has to offer.
> Be confident in myself and body to the point where no one can tell me who i am.
> Have a family.
> Get married.
> See the Northern lights
> Own my own home


I guess it's not possible if you've got social anxiety but apparently some of those girls that put makeup on on Youtube make pretty good money? Maybe you could do that and build up a following.

You could always do a beauty course - I'm sure there'd be plenty of those around. I have a cousin who's a beautician - haven't seen him for a long time though. He has his own company now I think doing all that sort of thing.


----------



## harrison

I'd like to spend a summer in London. Go up to Oxford etc and just wander around looking at all the bookshops. I want to spend a week or two just in the British Library looking at the exhibitions.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> And I want to watch.
> 
> I have very fond memories of watching one of my old girlfriend's putting her makeup on in the morning btw. Something very relaxing about that.


I don't think I would find it relaxing haha I'm quite impatient that's probably why.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> I don't think I would find it relaxing haha I'm quite impatient that's probably why.


I like getting my haircut too. When I was younger and a lot more anxious all the good-looking girls in the place used to make me nervous but now it doesn't bother me for some reason. I find that very relaxing as well.

As for the makeup thing - or watching people do things in general, it might be just that I'm lazy. I like watching other people do things - much better than actually doing them myself.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would find it relaxing haha I'm quite impatient that's probably why.
> 
> 
> 
> I like getting my haircut too. When I was younger and a lot more anxious all the good-looking girls in the place used to make me nervous but now it doesn't bother me for some reason. I find that very relaxing as well.
> 
> As for the makeup thing - or watching people do things in general, it might be just that I'm lazy. I like watching other people do things - much better than actually doing them myself.
Click to expand...

 I like having a haircut but I don't like going to get it done haha. Now that I think about I don't think I can ever relax in public I think that's why I find it so hard to ever enjoy anything.


----------



## Smallfry

Make enough money to never have to worry about money
Travel to Nepal and see more of India
Camping and stargazing in the desert
Learn energy healing 
Complete a sketchbook


----------



## andy1984

make a complete original video game (doing pretty badly on that front but all it takes is time and determination)

buy a really ****ty old house in the middle of nowhere and somehow make it work out financially.

have a big suicide party when I'm old enough to leave this place.


----------



## SplendidBob

Smallfry said:


> Camping and stargazing in the desert


Omg always wanted to do something like this, when do we leave?

How's the business Smallfry?

I actually recently bought a piece of sterling silver jewellery from etsy. Its not all stirling silver (clasp and two other bits at least are clearly very magnetic) - seller isn't responding, though I wasn't that polite. What will etsy do you think if I escalate with them? Can't believe someone can label as stirling silver and then sell non silver (they have lots of sales too hmm).

When I get money back I will buy the parts and make myself a replica .


----------



## Smallfry

SplendidBob said:


> Omg always wanted to do something like this, when do we leave?
> 
> How's the business Smallfry?
> 
> I actually recently bought a piece of sterling silver jewellery from etsy. Its not all stirling silver (clasp and two other bits at least are clearly very magnetic) - seller isn't responding, though I wasn't that polite. What will etsy do you think if I escalate with them? Can't believe someone can label as stirling silver and then sell non silver (they have lots of sales too hmm).
> 
> When I get money back I will buy the parts and make myself a replica .




Yeah things are going steady thanks. Just reviewing the current line and what I can add to it. The past year has been mainly focused on building a decent hoop earring collection which has been great but I think it would be nice to have more unisex pieces in the shop aswell so just looking at this and seeing if I can handle doing more.

With that bracelet that you bought on Etsy, just wondered what kind of metal is the clasp part? Maybe try sending another email to the seller stating the Consumer Rights Act 2015 and your rights have been breached - the bracelet was not as described and you want your money back or else you're going to escalate this with Etsy. They will probably concede and refund you if they don't want the hassle from Etsy which could result in their shop being shut down if they find that all their items are not in line with the description. 
I've never had to escalate any sale on etsy (touch wood) but you might have to wait a while before getting a response as theres been a lot of agro with the recent changes and bugs affecting sellers accounts. They probably will issue a refund back to you.

I really like them ones you made before, those leather wrap style ones. Is it like that? You should do it


----------



## SplendidBob

Smallfry said:


> Yeah things are going steady thanks. Just reviewing the current line and what I can add to it. The past year has been mainly focused on building a decent hoop earring collection which has been great but I think it would be nice to have more unisex pieces in the shop aswell so just looking at this and seeing if I can handle doing more.
> 
> With that bracelet that you bought on Etsy, just wondered what kind of metal is the clasp part? Maybe try sending another email to the seller stating the Consumer Rights Act 2015 and your rights have been breached - the bracelet was not as described and you want your money back or else you're going to escalate this with Etsy. They will probably concede and refund you if they don't want the hassle from Etsy which could result in their shop being shut down if they find that all their items are not in line with the description.
> I've never had to escalate any sale on etsy (touch wood) but you might have to wait a while before getting a response as theres been a lot of agro with the recent changes and bugs affecting sellers accounts. They probably will issue a refund back to you.
> 
> I really like them ones you made before, those leather wrap style ones. Is it like that? You should do it


Am not sure re the clasp, but it's very magnetic (way more than any non silver elements), and another couple of those crimpy things also not magnetic. It's a shame as I absolutely love the design. Its oxidised silver so its hard to know what those bits are made of, as oxidised silver looks quite a lot like steel etc anyway. My guess tho is that the rest probably is silver (it barely moves with the magnet), but those bits are plated (something). It also has a fairly strong metallic smell to it.

Plated stuff is fine, of course, but should absolutely not be sold as sterling.

If I make my own version I can add some leather to it anyway 

Yeh, I mean, I am pretty sure they will refund, will definitely threaten them if I need to. I actually would want to escalate anyway, just out of principle, because I don't like sellers lying about silver.. I don't think it does the industry any favours, and definitely doesn't those on etsy. I would think long and hard about buying something else from there now that is fairly expensive, just because I don't really have any way of knowing what's genuine sterling, and would have assumed a seller with that many sales wouldn't be allowed to trade by etsy selling things that aren't as described.

I assume it might be a bait and switch thing though, they sometimes swap out components to silver plated to keep costs down or something?

Did you ever add the mens section? What was the link to your shop again?


----------



## Smallfry

SplendidBob said:


> Am not sure re the clasp, but it's very magnetic (way more than any non silver elements), and another couple of those crimpy things also not magnetic. It's a shame as I absolutely love the design. Its oxidised silver so its hard to know what those bits are made of, as oxidised silver looks quite a lot like steel etc anyway. My guess tho is that the rest probably is silver (it barely moves with the magnet), but those bits are plated (something). It also has a fairly strong metallic smell to it.
> 
> Plated stuff is fine, of course, but should absolutely not be sold as sterling.
> 
> If I make my own version I can add some leather to it anyway
> 
> Yeh, I mean, I am pretty sure they will refund, will definitely threaten them if I need to. I actually would want to escalate anyway, just out of principle, because I don't like sellers lying about silver.. I don't think it does the industry any favours, and definitely doesn't those on etsy. I would think long and hard about buying something else from there now that is fairly expensive, just because I don't really have any way of knowing what's genuine sterling, and would have assumed a seller with that many sales wouldn't be allowed to trade by etsy selling things that aren't as described.
> 
> I assume it might be a bait and switch thing though, they sometimes swap out components to silver plated to keep costs down or something?
> 
> Did you ever add the mens section? What was the link to your shop again?


Ahh that is a shame, yeah probably steel or nickel. You did the right thing by testing with the magnet. I agree they're probably doing a bait and switch unless they were themselves mis-sold components by their suppliers? Either way you didn't get what you paid for so you have every right to ask for your money back.

No unfortunately I've not got round to adding this, had some major setbacks last year and only starting to pick myself up again. I'd like to get something together over the next few months. I'm not ruling it out yet. You'll have to watch this space

I'll PM you the link


----------



## Psychoelle

[X]Get into a relationship
[X]Get engaged
[]Get married
[]Have children
[]Move out
[]Get a promotion
[X]Get a degree
[]Skydive
[X]Snowboard
[]Visit Japan
[X]Visit Cyprus
[X]Visit Greece
[]Visit France
[]See a snow leopard pretty closely
[]See a doctor for better treating my anxiety
[]Compete in a big cosplay competition and travel abroad for the finals
[]Treat my immediate family to a big meal out


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I don't have too many buckets on my bucket list. I suppose I'd like to have one of each size of bucket that you can get until the buckets get too big for my bedroom?


----------



## blue2

Getting a bucket without a hole in it would be a good start.


----------



## DukeDuck

Take a trip to the edge of space in a Mig-29


----------



## AkariAkaza

I want to learn a new language, right now I'm studying Japanese.


----------



## SparklingWater

Am getting a bit more focused on having experiences now that I'm present enough to enjoy them.

Another trip to Thailand
Travel to South Korea
Travel to Japan
Hike the AT
Run a half marathon
Do a triathalon
I'd like to sing professionally for a bit, as a lounge singer or on or off bway
Learn the piano or violin

That's all I know I 100% want to do atm. I went to Thailand for 3 weeks last year. Going to start planning to go again next year. Also going to start getting in shape and training for the half marathon.


----------



## harrison

See more Asian countries.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Finish a project.


----------



## drivendork1

Pay off my house/cars.

Gain 1 million subscribers on my YouTube channel.

Be healthy and fit. Keeping my body fat to 15%.

Have enough money to live and die peacefully. This means investing on my IRA accounts (both traditional and Roth).

Once I'm dead I want to be cremated and have my ashes scattered in some undisclosed location.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

I have a lot of similar ones to the rest of the thread, you know just general financial security and happiness for my family. But one thing I would really like to do is go to the Agatha Christie Festival, and spend time hanging out where she lived. After that, I'd probably go check out a lot of the Victorian England mystery locales in London. I'm obsessed with that topical era, so I would be ecstatic to cross that off.


----------



## clary321

heres a short list of my bucket list


get married 

have kids 

get a job i enjoy 

go to spain
visit the pyramids 

enjoy life


----------



## Maslow

Finish writing my novel


----------



## cybernaut

-Return to school for a Masters in Electrical engineering (and only if I get it for free or close to it)
-Work for the space industry and maybe go to outer space as well
-Retire overseas (I'm currently looking at SE Asia)
-Proficient in 5 programming languages
-Proficient in 3 or 4 foreign languages
-Get back to solo international travel hopefully by 2020
-Student loans paid off by my mid-30s


----------



## donistired

Go to the movies by myself for a movie that's been out for weeks so that there is only few people or no people there. Always wanted to. Don't know why I haven't lol. This is the most low effort item and really the only thing of I can think that I want to do. Basically I'm not a very exciting person haha


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I want to visit every country in the world.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

go to New Zealand.. it is only a 23 hour flight


----------



## harrison

NiTech said:


> -Return to school for a Masters in Electrical engineering (and only if I get it for free or close to it)
> -Work for the space industry and maybe go to outer space as well
> -*Retire overseas (I'm currently looking at SE Asia)*
> -Proficient in 5 programming languages
> -Proficient in 3 or 4 foreign languages
> -Get back to solo international travel hopefully by 2020
> -Student loans paid off by my mid-30s


Me too - although I won't be living up there for the whole year I don't think. I'd miss my wife and my son too much. But I'll definitely be spending a lot more time there as I get older - probably in Thailand and of course Bali. Thailand has better infrastructure than Indonesia.


----------



## harrison

One thing I'd like to do is go to the London Rare Book Fair - it's on again soon but I can't go. They're even having a special exhibition of a copy of Shakespeare's First Folio that would have been wonderful to see. Would be great seeing all those old books in a place like London.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being functionally bilingual would be nice, comprehending music theory as well, & a bit of travel in South America, financial security, & if it was possible seeing Earth from space


----------



## Depo

I want to see your mothership. :nerd:


----------



## Shyy22

-be in a relationship 
-get married 
-have kids 
-not to be shy anymore 
-be more outgoing/talkative 
-have a good career/job


----------



## harrison

Be more stable.
Travel more.
Get more money.
Preferably not die for a very long time.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

I too want a six pack before I die, I'm working on it.


----------

